# B & R. 2003 PLC mit Flashkarte ?



## JesperMP (26 April 2010)

Hallo.

Wir haben eine Anzahl von B&R 2003 Steuerungen (CPU 7CP476) bei Kunden rund um in die Welt.
Problem ist das diese PLC nur Batteriegepufferte RAM hat (oder Teilweiss nur Batteriegepuffert, ich verstehe den Memory von diese PLC nicht).
Es passiert das einer nach einander verlieren die PLCs bei den Kunden das Program. Einzigste weg das Progrem wieder reinzuspielen ist über eine Modemverbindung. Der Modemverbindung klappt manchmal, manchmal nicht.

Jetzt bemerke ich das wir haben eine Ethernetmodul (3IF6B1.B6) (IF681 ?). In diese ethernet Modul gibt es ein Slot für eine Flashkarte. Das Slot ist mit "ME020" markiert. Das Format scheint PCMCIA-ähnlich zu sein. Eine Siemens MC Karte lasst sich in diese Slot stecken.

Frage: Lasst sich das PLC Program über diese Flash-Karten Slot übertragen ?
Wenn Ja, wie ?

Danke im voraus.


----------



## bits'bytes (26 April 2010)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> Wir haben eine Anzahl von B&R 2003 Steuerungen (CPU 7CP476) bei Kunden rund um in die Welt.
> Problem ist das diese PLC nur Batteriegepufferte RAM hat (oder Teilweiss nur Batteriegepuffert, ich verstehe den Memory von diese PLC nicht).
> Es passiert das einer nach einander verlieren die PLCs bei den Kunden das Program. Einzigste weg das Progrem wieder reinzuspielen ist über eine Modemverbindung. Der Modemverbindung klappt manchmal, manchmal nicht.



Hallo,

CPU hat 1,5 MB ROM (Flash)
CPU hat 750 kB RAM (nur Batteriegepuffert)

Habe noch nie gehört dass aus dem ROM die Tasks verloren gehen. Porgrammiert ihr die ins ROM oder RAM ? --> Einstellungen AS bzw. PG2000

Wir haben Probleme mit RAM, wenn Maschine länger steht reicht manchmal die Pufferung nicht aus und der RAM-Speicher geht verloren. D.h unsere Rezept-Daten gehen futsch, die Maschinen-Einstellungen.

Falls ihr tatsächlich *Tasks *verliert, würde ich das jedenfalls durch Speichern in ROM lösen.



JesperMP schrieb:


> Jetzt bemerke ich das wir haben eine Ethernetmodul (3IF6B1.B6) (IF681 ?). In diese ethernet Modul gibt es ein Slot für eine Flashkarte. Das Slot ist mit "ME020" markiert. Das Format scheint PCMCIA-ähnlich zu sein. Eine Siemens MC Karte lasst sich in diese Slot stecken.



Das sind ebenfalls Compact-Flash Karten. Zur Verwendung habe ich leider keine Info, allerdings denke ich dass der Zugriff auf diesen Speicher sehr langsam sein wird. Oder willst du nur von CF Card auf CPU kopieren ?

Wenn es um die Programmierung der CPUs geht, würde ich jedoch empfehlen mit PVITransfer "Images" zu erstellen.

Diese Images kann man 
- über Modem einspielen (falls Verbindung ok geht)
- über Teamviewer 
- oder der Service-Mann Vorort über Laptop mit Serieller Schnittstelle

Mit einer dieser 3 Methoden erreichen wir eine Quote von mind. 95 % erfolgreicher CPU updates, manchmal muss man leider eine Ersatz-CPU senden

lg
bb


----------



## giallo (26 April 2010)

Hallo Jasper,
du kannst den Slot der ME020 für die B&R PCMCIA Karten nutzen 0MC111.9 um einen Programmupdate durchzuführen, lies die Details im Handbuch der 2003 nach im Kapitel über die ME020, das Handbuch kannst du von der B&R Homepage laden.

Aber wenn die PLCs Daten verlieren, dann solltest du die Pufferbatterien prüfen bzw. auswechseln (s.a. das genannte Handbuch)


----------



## JesperMP (26 April 2010)

Danke für Dein Antwort, bb.



> Wir haben Probleme mit RAM, wenn Maschine länger steht reicht manchmal die Pufferung nicht aus und der RAM-Speicher geht verloren. D.h unsere Rezept-Daten gehen futsch, die Maschinen-Einstellungen.


Genau das ist was passiert. Irgendwie sind die verlorene Werte so wichtig das der Maschine nicht laüft. 



> Das sind ebenfalls Compact-Flash Karten.


Eine CF Karte passen nicht rein. Aber vielleicht mit ein PCMCIA/CF Adapter ?



> Oder willst du nur von CF Card auf CPU kopieren ?


Das war eigentlich meine Hoffnung.



> Wenn es um die Programmierung der CPUs geht, würde ich jedoch empfehlen mit PVITransfer "Images" zu erstellen.
> 
> Diese Images kann man
> 
> ...


Geht das nur mit Automation Studio, oder gibt es ein Tool dafür ?

N.B. Ich bin nicht der ursprüngliche Programmierer auf diese Maschine.


----------



## JesperMP (26 April 2010)

giallo schrieb:


> du kannst den Slot der ME020 für die B&R PCMCIA Karten nutzen 0MC111.9 um einen Programmupdate durchzuführen, lies die Details im Handbuch der 2003 nach im Kapitel über die ME020, das Handbuch kannst du von der B&R Homepage laden.


Das werden ich sofort nachlesen.



giallo schrieb:


> Aber wenn die PLCs Daten verlieren, dann solltest du die Pufferbatterien prüfen bzw. auswechseln (s.a. das genannte Handbuch)


Ich bin nicht vor-ort. Aber es ist mehrmals passiert das der Kunde wollte den Pufferbatterie wechseln, und hat _sicherheitshalber_ dabei auch den Spannung ausgeschaltet (!).
:sb7:


----------



## bits'bytes (26 April 2010)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Das werden ich sofort nachlesen.
> 
> Ich bin nicht vor-ort. Aber es ist mehrmals passiert das der Kunde wollte den Pufferbatterie wechseln, und hat _sicherheitshalber_ dabei auch den Spannung ausgeschaltet (!).
> :sb7:


ja, ja genau dass ist auch bei uns manchmal das Problem *ROFL*

Also, ich habe es ja so verstanden dass die Kunden momentan vorort diesen ME020 Slot *nicht *haben. 
Falls sie den Slot doch haben funktioniert der update via CF Card ev. einfacher als PVITransfer, das siehst du dann wenn du die Manuals gelesen hast.

- *PVI Transfer* ist ein Tool dass beim PVI mit dabei ist. Das ist sehr umfangreich wenn man es ausreizen will....

Allerdings kannst du im AS Studio sagen "PVI Transferliste erstellen". Diese Datei kann man im PVITransfer laden.
Danach einfach "Image" erzeugen --> Das Tool kopiert alles zusammen in einen Folder --> Zippen --> per Email versenden.

Der Service-Mann Vorort braucht nur mehr den Laptop per seriellen Kabel anschließen und "Start.bat" aufrufen. 

Das ist die Theorie dazu.... Natürlich muss man immer abklären
- COM-Port (USB ?, Nr, ??) usw. usw...
--
Bleibt die CPU eigentlich mit ERR-LED stehen wenn ein Batterie Problem auftritt ?

lg
bb


----------



## JesperMP (26 April 2010)

bits'bytes schrieb:


> Also, ich habe es ja so verstanden dass die Kunden momentan vorort diesen ME020 Slot *nicht *haben.


Doch. Es ist integriert im Ethernet Karte.



bits'bytes schrieb:


> Allerdings kannst du im AS Studio sagen "PVI Transferliste erstellen". Diese Datei kann man im PVITransfer laden.
> Danach einfach "Image" erzeugen --> Das Tool kopiert alles zusammen in einen Folder --> Zippen --> per Email versenden.
> 
> Der Service-Mann Vorort braucht nur mehr den Laptop per seriellen Kabel anschließen und "Start.bat" aufrufen.


Oho. Also, man braucht kein Automation Studio, oder PVI Transfer ?
Es wird einfach alles was man benötigt mit den Image zusammengefügt ?



bits'bytes schrieb:


> Bleibt die CPU eigentlich mit ERR-LED stehen wenn ein Batterie Problem auftritt ?


Wenn ich das erinnere, dann zeigt der RDY Lampe das den CPU ist im Diagnose Modus.


----------



## bits'bytes (26 April 2010)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Doch. Es ist integriert im Ethernet Karte.
> 
> Oho. Also, man braucht kein Automation Studio, oder PVI Transfer ?
> Es wird einfach alles was man benötigt mit den Image zusammengefügt ?


Ja, richtig, das Image ist 2-3 MByte groß, abhängig von Projektgröße. Der Mann Vorort braucht gar nichts, nur Laptop und Kabel.
Zuhause, zum Erstellen vom Image hilft es ein AS zu haben, ich habe aber schon viele manuell erstellt, geht auch ganz gut.




JesperMP schrieb:


> Wenn ich das erinnere, dann zeigt der RDY Lampe das den CPU ist im Diagnose Modus.



Dann könnte es ev. sein dass ein Datenmodul einen Checksum Fehler hat.
Dann kannst du das mit PVI Transfer ebenfalls lösen. (Speicher löschen, Kaltstart, Fixram formatieren, neu Programmieren, Datenmodul einspielen.... usw. usw.)

Hast du ev. ein ERRLOG Datei laden können ? Dort steht drinnen warum die CPU in der Diagnose ist.

lg
bb


----------



## JesperMP (26 April 2010)

bits'bytes schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, richtig, das Image ist 2-3 MByte groß, abhängig von Projektgröße. Der Mann Vorort braucht gar nichts, nur Laptop und Kabel.
> Zuhause, zum Erstellen vom Image hilft es ein AS zu haben, ich habe aber schon viele manuell erstellt, geht auch ganz gut.


Das werden ich versuchen. Ich glaube das es ist den richtigen Weg. Wenn es wirklich geht, dann kann ich infach ein email an den Kunde senden.
Ich versuche es mit ein Testaufstellung.

Ich melde zurück wenn ich mehr bescheid weiss.


----------



## JesperMP (26 April 2010)

Ich habe nur Automation Studio 2.5.1.9. Ich weiss, es ist alt.
Kann es sein das PVI Transfer ist nur dabei bei eine neuere version ?
edit: "PVI Transferliste erstellen" finde ich auch nicht.

Ich habe den Handbuch v4.0 über System 2003, aber das Flashkarte und das ME020 Slot ist überhaupt nicht beschrieben, ausser einen Sats: "Update MEMCARD (see ME010 and ME020)" (wenn CAN node switch ist in Stellung "FD").


----------



## JesperMP (26 April 2010)

Ich habe den PVI Transfer tool gefunden und installiert.
Bin am mindestens so weit.


----------



## JesperMP (26 April 2010)

Habe jetzt den PVi Transfer Tool getestet auf meinem Tisch, und hat funktioniert. 

Danke an bb !


----------



## bits'bytes (27 April 2010)

Ah ja, vielleicht hilft dir folgendes noch ... beim Aufbau der pil usw.


###
InputBox "Bitte COM Port Nr eingeben (z.B. COM2 = 2):", "Verwendete COM Schnittstelle?", "2", "UsedComIF"
Connection "/IF=COM<UsedComIF> /BD=57600 /PA=0 /IT=1", "", "WT=30"
###

Wenn das so ähnlich in die x.pil Datei eingebaut wird, kannst du den Benützer die Schnittstelle festlegen lassen (oder seit ihr fix auf Ethernet ?)

Du kannst auch abfragen ob die CPU im Halt ist und entsprechende Unter-funktionen aufrufen.

lg
bb


----------



## JesperMP (27 April 2010)

Danke bb.

Es scheint als es gibt viele Möglicheiten.
Gar nicht schlect diese Tool.


----------



## Jens_Ohm (11 Mai 2010)

Hallo Jasper,


 im AS neben den Task steht der Speicher in den die Task übertragen werden.
 Dort sollte ROM stehen und nicht RAM.
 Dann dürftest Du die Programme auch nicht „verlieren“.
 Kannst Du evtl. mal einen Screenshot vom AS und den Task machen?


 OK, die Maschinen müßen laufen aber ich finde Du solltest diesem merkwürdigen Programmverlust auf den Grund gehen sonst bekämpft Du die Symptome und nicht die Ursache.
 Wir haben seit 97 Steuerungen der Reihe 2003 im Einsatz und so etwas ist mir noch nie untergekommen.


 Meine Erfahrung mit dem PVI Transfer Tool sind auch ganz gut. Jeder der ein Laptop bedienen kann sollte in der Lage sein damit ein Update einzuspielen.  
 Ein Update über Flash-Karte ist vielleicht noch einfacher.    


 Grüße Jens


----------



## JesperMP (12 Mai 2010)

Hallo Jans.

Fast alle Bausteine sind als User ROM markiert. Aber einige sind als FIX RAM markiert.
Es scheint als die FIX RAM Bausteine sind die Problematische Bausteine.
Ich bin nicht der Original-Programmierer, so ich kann nich erklären warum es so gemacht ist. Vielleicht hat es zu tun mit das das Programspeicher ist bis 90% ausgenutzt.

Den PVI Transfer Tool hat funktioniert, und ich glaube dafür das es ist der Lösung. Auch weill es ziemlich schnell per email gesendet werden kann.


----------

